# New Arrivals this Friday!



## lauragreenland (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello all. Newbie to the forum. My partner and I are picking up two little kittens this Friday. Can't wait! :smile5:

The little black one is a boy - probably will be named Dexter.

The other kitten is a girly - probably will be named Frankie.

Needless to say, we are rather excited!!!


I am working on getting the photos up - apologies, new to the forum!


----------



## lauragreenland (Aug 30, 2011)

Still working on photos!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

pics arent working for me 

welcome btw and bet you are very excited!!


----------



## lauragreenland (Aug 30, 2011)

Hoping the photos will be working now, fingers crossed.

Yes, we are extremely excited!! Any tips for two kittens?

:smile5:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

yey!! working now!!

how cute are they!!!

sorry but ive never had a kitten that young and never been lucky enough to have 2  I had an old cat and a 6 month old but I would have loved 2 kittens together. Lots on here have though. 

Im working on oh atm.. so far though he isnt budging!

hopefully someone with advice will come along.. i just like to coo at the pics.. and show oh how lucky other people are 

like the names too!!


----------



## lauragreenland (Aug 30, 2011)

We are completely besotted with the pair of them  They've turned out to be lovely colours too. Dexter looks mostly black on that photo but in the sunlight, he's brown and black stripy - very subtle but extremely cute. And we liked Frankie's little patch on her face.

We were only meant to be getting one but we didn't want one to get lonely or bored.

Can't wait until Friday - it's also my birthday which was just pure luck


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

happy birthday!!

2 is much better!! they act in a completely different way! i know from friends who have more than 1 the interaction is so nice, and most sleep together and if they are lttermates it seems to be even better :001_tt1:

hate to say it, not that it matters but nearly all (if not all) blacks look tabby in light  think it sometimes goes as they get older, but sometimes stays. either way they are stunning..

Im harpimg on for another grey..or a ginger...or black... lol..


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

They are both stunning! Can't really give advice, other than to prepare yourself for cats scaling the curtains (and your legs, if you're unlucky), lots of running/chasing/playing, usually at night, and typically before an important meeting when you _really_ need a good night's sleep!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

welcome to the forum and good luck with both of those gorgeous kittens, keep the pics coming..............Chris.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey - it's my birthday too on Friday - congratulations!


How old will the kits be then? They look quite young in the photos only about 6/7 weeks old? The black tortie girl is a stunner - very pretty. And the black boy is cute too (his brown stripes will fade I'm afraid and he will be solid black when he matures - you may still see stripes and brown tinges in very bright sunlight though.)

Two kittens really do keep themselves amused - it very sweet watching them grow up together. Don't forget to get them neutered asap so you don't end up with extras.


----------



## lauragreenland (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone :smile5: Mum and Dad cats were both beautiful, and looked healthy and happy. Quite a sweet little family when we went to visit.

Spid, Happy Birthday for Friday! They are now 8 weeks old. They were a bit younger when the photos were first taken. We are really happy we're getting two so they have company all the time. Fully preparing ourselves for sleepless nights and constant monitoring of loopy kittens!

We're going to get them both neutered as soon as we get the okay from the Vets, vaccinations early next week as well.

Will update the thread when we get them home and can take some photos for ourselves. They arrive Friday morning at 11am 

Counting down the hours. All prepared in the flat. Just need two fluff balls to fill the void!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

my birthday too and i hope to get a belated pressy of a nfc


----------

